# internal smart card? Help



## marscandybars (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering (and i know that the 942 has an internal smartcard) but can I use my standard dishnetwork card with this receiver? I see that it has a slot for a card, but will my standard card work if I place it inside? 

Also, how does the internal smartcard update itself? via phoneline?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

marscandybars said:


> Hello, I was wondering (and i know that the 942 has an internal smartcard) but can I use my standard dishnetwork card with this receiver? I see that it has a slot for a card, but will my standard card work if I place it inside?


No, a smartcard is married to a specific receiver.



> Also, how does the internal smartcard update itself? via phoneline?


I believe some of it updates via satellite and some of it updates via phoneline. Although the receiver will function correctly with no phoneline connected so I'm guessing the critical update is via satellite.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Updates are received via satellite signal. 

There is no reason to use another smart card. It is built in and you would never need to do this. Why do you ask?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, not possible. Closing thread.


----------

